# RHD Hardbody???



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

ok so heres whats up. i have a 1993 HB that im wantin to swap to RHD. sounds crazy i know but i thin k i can do it. Any suggestions or advice on anythin??


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you have access to a r/h dash? or are you going to build one? it would be unique... I would like to see it


----------



## the240guy (Sep 9, 2010)

i havent even looked for one. just the idea of a RHD makes me wanna do it. shouldnt be to hard to do i dont think.


----------

